# I did retire in Mexico, thank you



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Ok, this is not a post for everyone.

I decided to retire in Mexico and some of you might remember me from before.

I just earned a PhD. I had a super enriching time, a life event really. I feel like I got to where I needed to be. I also learned that my dissertation topic is “religious”, which is anything having to do with indigenous communities. As they say in Mexico City, ¡OBVIO! 

But, above all else, it was the interviews that really affected me. During the interviews with speakers of Tlahuica, Mazahua, and Nahuatl, I thought it did not go so well. But translating and transcribing them sometimes really affected me, I mean, like, their stories were overwhelming.

Na jo’o bi ñ’eje, Welcome, bienvenidos, in Mazahua.
Pjiekak'joo, “We speak", the name of the critically endangered Tlahuica language


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

xolo said:


> Ok, this is not a post for everyone.
> 
> I decided to retire in Mexico and some of you might remember me from before.
> 
> ...


Yes, I remember you. Mazel tov on getting your PhD! Are you planning to retire soon? Where in Mexico?


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome back. I remember you, I think. Didn't you used to have a chihuahua avatar?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

a chihuahua nt quite. The name is xolo short , in English for Xoloitzcuintly the naked Aztec dog and sometime not so naked dog. I have 3 one without a hair , another with hair on his tail and head and the 3rd looks like a street dog and is covered with har.. a strange breed that is found in Mexico and Prou and is an indigenous dog, a god and a taco all at one..

Congratulacions to Xolo on achieving your goal .


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I remember you, Xolo. Thank you for sharing a bit more of your story and your journey, or perhaps it has been even a pilgrimage, with us.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

and now that you have achieved your goal are you going to continue living in northern Vera Cruz or are you up for new adventures?


----------

